# Wish me luck



## Charley Davidson (Apr 3, 2013)

Just made an offer on some stuff, if it is accepted I will have the best ever gloat:bitingnails:


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 4, 2013)

Dont leave us hangin, what is it? How long do we have to wait until we know? Can we borrow it when you win it?? The suspence is killin me!!!!


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 4, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Just made an offer on some stuff, if it is accepted I will have the best ever gloat:bitingnails:



Your sick Charley. You need to seek professional help so that you can avoid the urge to buy more machines and tooling. And besides you are going to get that shop so full that you can't get anything done. Ask me how I know.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 4, 2013)

bcall2043 said:


> Your sick Charley. You need to seek professional help so that you can avoid the urge to buy more machines and tooling. And besides you are going to get that shop so full that you can't get anything done. Ask me how I know.
> 
> Benny
> The Orphanage Never Closes



I agree!  For therapy I think you should work on "letting go of machines".  I volunteer to help you out with your "problem", send you my address, and help to begin your therapy. :whistle:  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 4, 2013)

I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!! I can quit anytime I want to, I just do it enough to take the edge off.


----------



## November X-ray (Apr 4, 2013)

That's so wrong, your supposed to do it just enough to put the edge back on, not take it off!


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 4, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I DO NOT HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!! I can quit anytime I want to, I just do it enough to take the edge off.




:roflmao:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think the deal is gonna happen they wanted $1500.00 for the stuff I offered $300.00 they came down to $1,000.00 but I'm not budging. It's not a tool it is hardware, I mainly want the bins the hardware is a bonus.

I'll wait them out and check back later.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll only wish you luck 'cause I'm not there to outbid you.   You're absolutely right, those bins would be great.  The hardware?  A bit of over-kill there, be lot's of stuff you'd never have a use for.

Luck!

-Ron


----------



## bcall2043 (Apr 5, 2013)

Your right Charley, nice bins! And they are filled out well!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 6, 2013)

Last time I was in the Macs store in Fargo I priced some bins like that new and even at $1000 they are a steal compared to retail there.. They sure are nice to have. Especially with the hardware in them!  Nuts and bolts seem to be one of the most expensive things in many of my projects lately, and if I have to buy them locally piecemeal someone is making a living just off the bolts I buy. Even buying the cheap bolts at Tractor supply it is easy to walk out with a hundred bucks worth and still not have the right bolts on the next project.


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 6, 2013)

Im always lookin for cheap bolts and nuts. I look at junkyards, and in parkin lots, I keep all the bolts nuts and screws I take off of any project. Although I do all this Im in the same boat that I never have the right bolt or nut, or I have all but one or two.:angry:


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 6, 2013)

There is an (approximate) 10 ton pile of brand new nuts & bolts at our local scrap yard right now, unfortunately they look to be more automotive type stuff


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 7, 2013)

well Charley, i'm tempted to send you a check for a thousand to buy it for me and hold it for a couple days until i could get there...:jester:


----------

